

An updated review of Jon Erickson's Hacking: The Art of Exploitation - iuguy
http://securitybookreviews.eu/articles/hacking-the-art-of-exploitation-review/#.UXUqDSttWAA

======
iuguy
This was an interesting book to review as I read the first edition ages ago,
bought the second edition and never bothered reading it. With the Shellcoder's
Handbook 2nd Edition this really is pretty much everything you needed in 2008
to get started, but it's amazing how much things have moved on.

It's still worth a look as a book, but obviously there's a lot more to do
afterwards now than there was then.

